
Surprise NPM layoffs raise questions about the company culture - MagicPropmaker
https://hub.packtpub.com/surprise-npm-layoffs-raise-questions-about-the-company-culture/
======
jimrhods23
In the article, someone mentions that a union between managers would have
solved the issue. Why? You can't shift difficult decisions to the union, just
because you don't want to deal with the uncomfortable decision of firing
someone.

